# limiting surface agitation with HOB's



## kyle3 (Mar 22, 2006)

I read about a woman who had a planted tank with an HOB she used plastic sheeting to reduce the surface aggitation.

she described it as laying on the surface. . .i can't visualize it but i'd like to do a similar thing b/c i have an HOB too

do any of you have any expirience with this or designs you could share with me?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you link to where you read this? I would think coering the surface of the water with plastic would very effectively reduce CO2 outgassing, but I am equally sure it would be detrimental to your fish, as O2 would have a tough time diffusing into the water.

I wouldn't do it. What size tank is this for? DIY CO2 i'm guessing? How are you diffusing it?


----------



## BillD (Jun 10, 2005)

What we are talking about here is a piece of plastic added to the mouth of the HOB that acts as a deflector, and spreads the flow out. I rember seeing a description, but don't recall the details.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The easiest way I know of is simply to keep the water level as high as you possibly can at all times. If you add the deflector it still will splash if the water level gets low.

If you are using one of the bubble type CO2 diffusers try putting it directly under the return so the CO2 is churning in the flow and diffusing more efficiently. I got this idea from a fellow GWAPA member.


----------



## kyle3 (Mar 22, 2006)

i already do keep the tank topped off. check everyday add a little water usually every other day - i was looking for techniques that would help in addition to that- 

i'm sorry i don't have a link - can't find where i read it

the wording was confusing in the description that's why i was looking for clarification on it.

the tank is a 20 long (lots of gas exchange anyway simply b/c of the shape) and the CO2 is a hagen canister (so yeah DIY) with the hagen ladder

thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

What I did in my 20g tank is I drill 2 small hole on each end in the lip the HOB so I can tie a sponge (round & cut in the middle) using a fishing line on it. I have used a black sponge so that it looks like part of my filter. It works like a charm.

-Brian


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been thinking about what I might do to my HOB (Aquaclear).

I have a tough time heeping tall plants in the rear because the flow pushes them over.

Hmmm.... I do have some extra acrylic sitting about...


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

This has been working well for me. I can keep taller plants in the rear now, and the water surface appears to not get as agitated.

It's a 1" piece of acrylic that I attached with aquarium silicone.


----------

